# I havent a clue what a 'stamp' is



## MsPBL (10 Aug 2006)

In relation to wages, tax etc, I dont know what a 'stamp' is or how they work. I've been working full time for 4 years and part time for 2. How do I know if I have enough earned?


----------



## z107 (11 Aug 2006)

I believe an insurable week is where an employee receives a payment for any part of a week which is subject to PRSI. Where no PRSI is payable (below threshold), the employee is deemed to have made a payment. The contribution week is the same as the income tax week.

To check how many contributions you've made, refer to your p60 for number of weeks insurable employment.

(That is if a 'stamp' is indeed a contribution for an insurable week, although judging by the likes of this thread: http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=33797 the whole thing looks very hairy.)


----------



## liteweight (11 Aug 2006)

Before the days of PRSI every employee paid a stamp, as in insurance. The term is still used in relation to PRSI/PPSI. I think they are now called credits and relate to the number of weeks contributions you have made. For example:- will I have enough stamps to claim unemployment benefit/old age contributary pension etc. Not explaining myself very well but I hope this makes sense.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Aug 2006)

MsPBL said:


> How do I know if I have enough earned?


For what? If it's for optical/dental treatment benefit then call Welfare in _Letterkenny _and once you give them your _PPSN _they should be able to tell you where you stand. If it's for other _PRSI _linked benefits then you may need to call another office.


----------



## zag (11 Aug 2006)

The term stamp (as outlined above) could be used in the past to denote a week where PSRI had been deducted and paid on your behalf.  If you had worked 72 weeks you would have 72 stamps - presumably this related to the fact that someone somewhere either had to attach a stamp to a form to show the payment had been made or someone had to stamp a form with ink.

For most people (except perhaps longtime payroll & social welfare people) the term stamp means nothing in this context any more.

As ClubMan indicated you just need to get on to the Welfare people armed with your PPS number and they will be able to tell you how many stamps/weeks/contributions you have and how many you need for a particular benefit.

Note that some recent records may not be up to date, so if you are very close to reaching a threshold you should do a manual check yourself (how many weeks fulltime did you work and how many weeks part time at what contribution rate) to see whether you are about to reach the threshold.  The Welfare people should be well used to working through this type of computation.

Also note that for the thresholds it is all/nothing - if you are one week short and you get treatment you will not be covered, but if you wait till the next week (and SW agree you have reached the threshold) you will be covered.

Make sure you have your PPS number (from payslip for example) before contacting SW to save everyones time.

z


----------



## dontaskme (15 Aug 2006)

zag said:


> As ClubMan indicated you just need to get on to the Welfare people armed with your PPS number and they will be able to tell you how many stamps/weeks/contributions you have and how many you need for a particular benefit.


 
They can also give a breakdown by employer. I had this done and found that some of my previous employments had not credited me with the correct number of stamps so it is worth checking against your own records and payslips.


----------



## MsPBL (27 Aug 2006)

Hi all,
Thank you for all your advice. Sorry I took so long to reply as I was on holiday. I get what it is now, and I have enough earned. Thanks to all.
P


----------

